# Men Hired For Sexual Fantasy Break Into Wrong House



## Kanky (May 28, 2020)

In a sex fantasy gone wrong, two men with machetes entered the wrong house in New South Wales, Australia, before quickly realising their error.

One of them has now been acquitted of entering a home armed with a weapon in July 2019, Australian media report.

*They had been hired to carry out a client's fantasy of being tied up in his underwear and stroked with a broom. 
*

The judge concluded that "the facts of the case are unusual".

The role play was arranged over Facebook by a man near Griffith, New South Wales, who provided his address to the hired pair.

"He was willing to pay A$5,000 if it was 'really good'," the judge said.

However, the client moved to another address 50km (30 miles) away without updating the two men. They then entered a home on the street of the original address.

When the resident noticed a light on in his kitchen at 06:15, he assumed it was a friend who came by daily to make morning coffee.

When the men called out the name of their client, the resident turned on the light, and saw them standing above his bed with the machetes.
_





When they realised their error, one of the pair said "Sorry, mate" and shook the resident's hand, according to local reports. 

The two men then drove to the correct address, where the client noticed one man had a "great big knife" in his trousers.

The client then cooked bacon, eggs and noodles, and a short time later, the police arrived at the property and arrested the hired pair.

The judge ruled that evidence did not suggest the men's actions were intentional.

"They carried the machetes either as a prop or something to use in that fantasy," he said.

"The fantasy was unscripted and there was discretion as to how it would be carried out."

A lawyer for Terrence Leroy, one of the accused, said: "It was a commercial agreement to tie up and stroke a semi-naked man in his underpants with a broom. Entry was not with intent to intimidate."

https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-australia-52843846?__twitter_impression=true
_


----------



## Theresamonet (May 28, 2020)

Now, when they say he was to be _stroked_ with the broom, are y’all thinking like a dry brushing of his skin with the bristles of the broom, or are we talking a Clarence Carter style “Strokin”?


----------



## discodumpling (May 29, 2020)

^^ I'm gonna go for the dry brush cause the Clarence Carter way is what folks are expecting. Also the visual of an old pasty man tied up in his dingy underwear while somebody sweeps his skin is just tew tew funny for me!


----------



## awhyley (May 29, 2020)

Kanky said:


> _A lawyer for Terrence Leroy, one of the accused, said: "*It was a commercial agreement to tie up and stroke a semi-naked man in his underpants with a broom*. Entry was not with intent to intimidate."_



Say what now?





There are too many questions left unanswered in this piece.  How long was the duration between the agreement and the move?  How do you 'forget' to update your goons that the plans have changed?  How did the intruders know the correct address to drive to?  Who called the police, and how did they know the correct address?  Why is one acquitted?  Did they use the A$5,000 for bail?  Who lets people in their house to make the daily coffee?  In the end, was the client 'appropriately stroked'?


----------



## LivingInPeace (May 29, 2020)

How did the police find them?


----------



## discodumpling (May 29, 2020)

Yes the daily coffee making part gave me pause. I just chalked it up to cultural difference...
imagine waking up to your neighbour in your kitchen making coffee? ...neighbour ain't got no kitchen??


----------



## Ganjababy (May 29, 2020)

If they were black in some parts of the us they would be dead. Or still be prosecuted.


----------



## fluffyforever (May 30, 2020)

Wow.  People have some strange fetishes. How do you even come up with the idea of being swept as a fantasy? Would it be a clean broom or one full of dust and cobwebs? How do you even find guys to carryout this fantasy? 

But for $5,000 I’d do it.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 30, 2020)

Who cooks noodles with bacon and eggs?

Edit: (Google search confirms that this is indeed a meal... for weirdos)

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchen/bacon-and-egg-spaghetti-7232463

Edit: I tried it out of curiosity- TERRIBLE!!!!


----------



## NJ11 (May 30, 2020)

The very important questions being asked in here have me dying!!!

But seriously.....to each and every one of these queries.


----------



## Lita (Jun 11, 2020)

Alex,I think I’ll pass on this one


----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 26, 2020)

This is hysterical!!


----------



## mensa (Jun 26, 2020)

I'M CRYING REAL TEARS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasmatazz (Jun 27, 2020)

Did this make anyone else think of that scene from Horrible Bosses?


Nsfw/language


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 27, 2020)

Everything Zen said:


> Who cooks noodles with bacon and eggs?
> 
> Edit: (Google search confirms that this is indeed a meal... for weirdos)
> 
> ...


But wait.....you TRIED it!
I'm crine....


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 27, 2020)

I make those Chinese noodle packs with boiled eggs. I cannot remember where I got that idea from but it’s nice lol


----------



## snoop (Jun 27, 2020)

Everything Zen said:


> Who cooks noodles with bacon and eggs?
> 
> Edit: (Google search confirms that this is indeed a meal... for weirdos)
> 
> ...





I think that this is how it's supposed to be done:  https://www.oliviascuisine.com/spaghetti-alla-carbonara-for-two/


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 28, 2020)

Ganjababy said:


> I make those Chinese noodle packs with boiled eggs. I cannot remember where I got that idea from but it’s nice lol



I love a bowl of ramen with a poached egg. I also love bacon and usually get it with the chashu pork so I’m think they might be on to something. I don’t know where I went wrong but I’m telling you it’s not right.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 28, 2020)

snoop said:


> I think that this is how it's supposed to be done:  https://www.oliviascuisine.com/spaghetti-alla-carbonara-for-two/



It’s a heresy made by the devil to sow discord.


----------



## awhyley (Jun 28, 2020)

Wow, this thread has taken a turn.


----------



## snoop (Jun 28, 2020)

Everything Zen said:


> It’s a heresy made by the devil to sow discord.




I guess I won't confess to liking it...


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 28, 2020)

I probably just didn’t make it right.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jul 3, 2020)

Why did the client not update his address?  That's very important.  How long was the timeline from calling and making arrangements for this fantasy and moving?


----------



## Kanky (Jul 4, 2020)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Why did the client not update his address?  That's very important.  How long was the timeline from calling and making arrangements for this fantasy and moving?


Maybe he had a subscription service where they showed up every month or so. Like Birchbox, but for perverts.


----------

